# Repton and Arabian Ranches



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

We are moving back to Dubai and our son has been offered a place in Repton. What will be the best areas to drive to Repton from here? My budget is 160K AED p.a. but can stretch it a bit. I guess DSO will be the closest but I cannot afford the Cedre villas ( and other apartments look functional without a community around them). We used to live in the Greens, but I guess it will be a bit too far out from Repton.

It seems like Arabian Ranches will be a good option though not ideal (still take 20-25 minutes to Repton according to Google maps). Anything to watch out for? I have noted some threads talked about security, and noise. Also, talking of unicorns, any agents one can recommend for the area? Can we just get into Arabian Ranches and drive around?

Thanks in advance!

PS: Wish I could have posted this before the weekend but was locked out of the forum and the reset password link just worked today.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Mirdif for affordable villas, Al Barari maybe? Or business bay/Downtown could be an option (a friend is paying 180k for a 3 bed duplex apartment just off boulevard), and likely the morning school run will be the opposite way than rush hour traffic.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Hasn't Wasl just launched new properties near Zabeel? Not sure if that helps much but they're very reasonably priced. Welcome back by the way


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Thank you, and thanks Bedougirl.
Would you happen to know the development at Zabeel? Cannot seem to find it on their website yet. I have considered downtown and business bay but rents seem to be similar to Arabian Ranches (2 beds). Utilities will of course be cheaper.

Any other inputs will be welcome. Thank you!

PS: All villas in broader Dubailand are insanely expensive!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Congratulations on the move back to Dubai!

When I lived in the Greens it was just about 30 minutes from the Greens to DAFZA so I'm sure the Ranches to Nad al Sheba must be half the time. But it may depend on how quickly you get out of the Ranches during the school run. 

What about JVT? JVC? Victory Heights? Ranches is the most finished of these areas.

If apartment living is still feasible, Business Bay should be within your budget.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Thank you, and thanks Bedougirl. Would you happen to know the development at Zabeel? Cannot seem to find it on their website yet. I have considered downtown and business bay but rents seem to be similar to Arabian Ranches (2 beds). Utilities will of course be cheaper. Any other inputs will be welcome. Thank you! PS: All villas in broader Dubailand are insanely expensive!


I think it's oasis 2 but when I google it, I can't see now where it mentions Zabeel


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Congratulations on the move back to Dubai!
> 
> When I lived in the Greens it was just about 30 minutes from the Greens to DAFZA so I'm sure the Ranches to Nad al Sheba must be half the time. But it may depend on how quickly you get out of the Ranches during the school run.
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
I wish the school was closer to the Greens which we loved. Even from Ranches it is 24Km, with a 22-30 min time window expected. Bye bye convenience.

I like the look of Executive Towers, but the school run probably will be the same time. 

I am not solely looking for a villa, but the little one is becoming a big man, and want to give it a try. JVT, JVC, VH seem to be further away.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

BedouGirl said:


> I think it's oasis 2 but when I google it, I can't see now where it mentions Zabeel


Seems like Oasis 2 is in-the-middle-of-nowhere or places-I-avoid-due-to-traffic-and-unfamiliarity


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

rsinner said:


> Seems like Oasis 2 is in-the-middle-of-nowhere or places-I-avoid-due-to-traffic-and-unfamiliarity


Hahahaha
As I now live in the 'sticks', I can't comment other than to say I'm sooooo happy to be out of Jumeirah and I really never thought I would say that....


----------

